# motor vs flywheel motor



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

what the differences ? one of my bachmann 4-8-4 has it and one don't?


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

A flywheel gives smoother acceleration, irons out interruptions to the motor power supply etc. needs a bit more thought to the driving technique as the loco will not stop instantly either.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

one thing i did notice the one with the flywheel has less pulling power


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That is just a fluke, Flywheels do nothing for pulling power!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

It's probably the added weight from the flywheels that's actually giving extra traction.. I bet if you add the same amount of weight to the non flywheel it should pull the same load..


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

Inertia! Things in motion tend to stay in motion. So when the flywheel gets moving it tends to keep moving. This is really good for track and wheels that may have just a bit of dirt here and there that might make a train stall. A flywheel engine will have a much better chance of running past the dirty spot as the flywheel will try to keep things running until power is found again. Any well designed engine should have flywheels. Many older or cheaper engines do not. Clean track and wheels are always a good idea, though!


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Flywheels in steamers can vary on what effect they have. Some steamers, espicaly older brass have high enough gear ratios that the flywheel does nothing, so its up to the motor to run smooth, hence why newer can motors and coreless motors are a huge upgrade. Many Bachmann engines combine the worm gear with flywheel, sort of a wormfly so to speak. Having a flywheel in the Bachmann engines takes away from the cast metal weight, so it will pull a little less but do it more smoothly. When I repower a steamer, I look at all the variables, do I or dont I want to put a flywheel in it, or am I better off installing more ballest to increase pulling power. Mike


----------

